# Can I pre mix my injections in the mornings?



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, I think I know the answer to this but going to ask anyway to see what you all think. 

I started stimming today & have to mix 6 vials of merional with 1.5 of the waters which takes me about 20 mins to prepare. 

I am going out on Friday night for my wedding anniversary meal & wondered if it would be ok if I mixed it in the morning before work & just took the injection with me (in a safe pouch thing) , left it in my bag and injected before I go out at 6pm?  Just trying to avoid spending 20 mins in the work toilets mixing my potions!

I know it's not ideal but as one off I wondered if this was safe to do?

Thank you!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd be inclined to say no, but if it's something you want to do call the Clinic and ask a nurse. 

Plus, by then you will probably be quicker at mixing them: you will have to get your hubby to mix up a few for you....tho i wouldn't let my husband near any of my drugs, he is far too gormless!  

Xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

No. It is not safe. Once mixed you should use immediately and within 30 mins max as otherwise the meds can go off even if stored in the fridge. 

Just not worth the risk


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello


My clinic said I could as menopur didn't need refrigerating once mixed so I made a bottle up and took it to work, mine was a vial of powder you added saline to and the bottle lasted a few days so it was never an option using it within 30 min for me 

What did the insert say? 

L x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

The data sheet ( notes drs use ) says it should be reconstituted " immediately prior to use " for 75 and 150iu vials that will be the ones you have if you are using 6 at a time

The reason it is sold as a dry powder and liquid is it keeps better. Once mixed there is a risk you have introduced bacteria and as it doesn't have a preservative can act as a culture medium and can start going off. It can also lose its efficacy . 

Lilly - you probably had the larger vials 600 or 1200 iu. These are multiuse vials which will have a preservative added and last up to 28 days

Hope that helps.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Mierran

Mine was much easier by the sounds of it


----------



## HillBill (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies. 
Yes mine are the 75 bottles so have to mix 6 of them. 
I won't risk it, will just take my time mixing them in the work toilets. 
Better to be safe than sorry. 

Thanks again!


----------

